# My hedgehog walks high?



## cravisquills (Jan 20, 2011)

I have 3 hedgehogs (Phoenix, Miah, and Miah's baby Miguel) Phoenix and Miah both walk with their bellies dragging, but whenever I get Miguel out, he looks like he's walking very high. I can see almost all of his legs! Is this just a difference between boy and girl hedgies, or is this just a cute behavior or Miguel's?


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

My little Fossil walks tall like that too. She is a girl. My past hedgie, BubbleWrap, didn't though, and he was a boy. I don't think that it is a gender thing. I wonder why? :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

They walk differently, like people ^_^

Kashi walks pretty high up on his legs, and it looks hilarious because his legs are so spindly <3


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman typically walks around low to the ground, but he does this some times as well. He seems to do it after he's frantically sniffed the air. I'm not sure if there's a smell that he likes or if he's just being nutty. Or maybe a little of both. :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Some of them are low riders, some walk with long legs. I think the ones with long legs are so cute. :lol:


----------



## cravisquills (Jan 20, 2011)

Nancy said:


> I think the ones with long legs are so cute.


Me too! He's my little baby, I've had him since birth.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Ralph walks with his "big legs" on :lol: and runs on his wheel like that too....it will never grow old for me to watch him, cracks me up every time...and he can motor!

Funny little story....I have a video on my phone of Ralph eating some wet cat food...at some point in the video he actually stands up as he's eating. Anyway I show the video to some of my friends who usually only see Ralph in a ball or shuffling around.
Their reactions were something like:
"OMG, wha the?!?!?!?! Are they his legs????? LOOK at them!! OMG I didn't know his legs were that long!!! WOW! HOLY! Where does he hide them???? I didn't know hedgehogs had such long legs!!!"
They were mesmerised by this lil booger on his spindly little legs, it was just priceless


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

RalphsMum said:


> They were mesmerised by this lil booger on his spindly little legs, it was just priceless


Same as Snarf...his legs are at least as tall as his body and he goes like Jack the Bear when he's running away from me...hilarious. :lol:


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

Hugo walks pretty high, too! The faster he goes, the higher he goes. The first time I saw it, I was amazed. Never saw it coming, really. I think I reacted pretty much like those friends *RalphsMum* mentioned: "OMG, ARE THOSE HIS LEGS?! SERIOUSLY?! WHERE DID THEY COME FROM ALL THE SUDDEN?" and so on


----------

